# Explosions in London today ..



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1188265,00.html



Bombs have gone off in London this morning .. targetting theunderground, and busses ...there have been reports now offatalities.

Sercurity is solid up at Gleneagles for the G8 summit, so this is a perfect time for terrorists to attack London.

Please spare some thoughts for people.


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

This is terrible. I just hope there is no-one I know got hurt.

90 injured, 90 dead (and rising) 

Tony Blair will be giving a statment at noon.

ray:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

As far as I'm aware there are only 2 people confirmed dead .. just been on BBC1 news.


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

On the news here, they are saying different.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

Perhaps they're hushing it up a bit over here ?


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

The BBC are still only reporting 2 dead .. but I think you're right Zee ...


----------



## Llama (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh my! :shock: I have friends over there! This is horrible!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

There have been reports of a suicidebomber being shot at Canary Wharf .. I don't know whether this is trueor just a rumour .. no doubt we will know for sure later.

There are a good number of people trapped in a carriage on theunderground at Kings Cross - that doesn't bear thinkingabout. (I think that's where the major fatalities willbe)

My thoughts are with everyone with friends/relatives in London today.


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

Ive turned it off. It is too upsetting to watch

ray:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

My friend has been told to stop in hisoffice .. they are expecting more attacks when people try to get homelater.


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

*OMG !!!! *This is terrible.


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

I just spoke to my mum, as she is there at the moment.

They have closed Brighton Station (my home town) due to a package.

Croydon is also closed due to a package.

Im so angry !!!! AAAARRRRGGGGGG!!!!! :growl:

And they are definately saying it is a terrorist attck


----------



## pamnock (Jul 7, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear of these terrible events. My thoughts are with our friends in the UK.

Pam


----------



## Saffy (Jul 7, 2005)

They believe it was Al Quieda (sp)


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

My comments would be along the line of:

You *beep beep*, why do you have to do these *beep* things. You get the general idea.

Thanks god no-one I knew was in London today.
*
Saffy wrote: *


> They believe it was Al Quieda (sp)


----------



## JimD (Jul 7, 2005)

This is so upsetting. I hope all of our UK members, their families, and their friendsare okay.

My prayers and thoughts are with them all.

~Jim


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 7, 2005)

I woke up to this news. My best friendis over there right now and she called to tell me what had happened andthat she was fine. The poor girl lived 2 blocks from theWorld Trade Center on September 11. 

My thoughts and prayers will be in London today.

Jen


----------



## ariel (Jul 7, 2005)

Reports we are getting here in Oz are very vague, we have pay tv in ourhouse (cable) and we get Sky news, which is here in Oz and the UK, andthere is a whole channel for just news and we have been watching Skynews UK.

I hope any members here who have family or are living in the UK are safe and ok.

We ourselves have family and friends over in the UK, they are safe and away from London.

It certainly looks as though they are terrorist attacks but from who no one has said yet.

My thoughts are with all of you "pommie" members and your families.

What is amazing me at the moment is the cricket is still continuing,it's 10.42pm thursday night here and we are watching cricket live, andhere it is, ozzies versus the poms, maybe they think that no matterwhat has happened cricket must go on??? who knows.

(((hugz))) from this Ozzie


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2005)

This is awful! I hope all our UK members are ok!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 7, 2005)

I just saw the headlines on Yahoo. I'mnot sure how new they are, but it's reporting 2 deaths aswell. I'm at my brother's and I don't know any of the newschannels here....I'll have to look.

Jen


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

latest 13 dead, 300 injured


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 7, 2005)

Al Quieda supposedly claimed responsibility. 

This is sick.

My Sister is visiting London this week... I am waiting to hear word to make sure she is safe.

God bless those poor innocents harmed or killed in this reprehensible act.


----------



## onnie (Jul 7, 2005)

An islamic group called the secretorganisation/al-queada has admittied the attack's for Britain'sinvolvement in iraq and afganistan'there are more warningsaround Britain and all country's have been put on full alert


----------



## Zee (Jul 7, 2005)

I know from experience how London feels.

Anyone that will remember the bomb attack on Margaret Thatcher in 1984at the Grand Hotel. Well thats where I come from. AndBrighton is now on full alert after today.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm scared to death. Some of my familyhaveto come home from work this afternoon. I will be worriedsick until I knowthey arehome safe. Knowing themthey are going to attack again but in a different city. Why oh why?

:sad:

Hope everyone else from UK is safe. Please let us know.

Vickie


----------



## onnie (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying all your family and friend's returnsafely'this is just terriable and is getting worse'my family live nearGatwick Airport so i'm not to worried about them'but i will be ringinglater to make sure they are ok. I hope all our members in the Londonarea are safe and well.ray:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 7, 2005)

Tony Blair speaks out against terrorist attacks








*Tony Blair has given his first speech since the terrorist attacks inLondon this morning. The Prime Minister left the G8 summit inGleneagles, Scotland, and issued a statement before travelling to thecapital.* 


"I hope you understand that at the present time were still trying toestablish exactly what has happened. Im limited to what information Ican give you. Ill simply try and tell you the information as best Ican at the moment. 

"Its reasonably clear that there have been a series of terroristattacks in London. There are obviously casualties  both people thathave died and people who are injured. Our thoughts and prayers ofcourse are with the victims and their families. 


"Its my intention to leave the G8 within the next couple of hours andgo down to London and get a report, face to face, with the police andthe emergency services and the ministers that have been dealing withthis, and then to return later this evening.


"It is the will of all the leaders of the G8 that the meeting shouldcontinue in my absence, that we should continue to discuss the issuesthat we were going to discuss, and reach the conclusions which we weregoing to reach. 


"Each of the countries around that table has some experience of theeffects of terrorism. And all the leaders - as they will indicate alittle bit later - share our complete resolution to defeat thisterrorism. Its particularly barbaric that this has happened on a daywhen people are meeting to try to help the problems of poverty inAfrica and the long-term problems of climate change in the environment.


"Just as it is reasonably clear that this is a terrorist attack  or aseries of terrorist attacks  its also reasonably clear that it isdesigned and aimed to coincide with the opening of the G8. There willbe time to talk later about this. Its important, however, that thoseengaged in terrorism realise that our determination to defend ourvalues, and our way of life, is greater than their determination tocause death and destruction to innocent people in the desire to imposeextremism on the world. 


"Whatever they do, it is our determination that they will never succeedin destroying what we hold dear in this country, and in other civilisednations throughout the world."


----------



## black_jack (Jul 7, 2005)

hey guys im from dartford which is just aroundthe corner from london. The most uptodate info is on thesky/bbc website.

There are alot of rumors going round and i think we should all stick towhat we have read as rumors are getting everybody upset over here.

This whole thing is terrible :sad:

Thanks for all your support i think there will b alot of londoners that will really need it.

Just cant believe it has happened.


----------



## black_jack (Jul 7, 2005)

looking at4 explosions now and the number although uncomfirmed from a reliable source is now 45 dead 

1 bus torn apart


----------



## black_jack (Jul 7, 2005)

we were told that a power surge caused anexplosion on londonunderground and then there were rumorsabout a bus exploding it was then that the electricity provider said itwasnt a fault there end the bus explosion was confirmed and the factthat it was a terrorist attack was revealed.

There are rumors of two other buses being involved but nothing confirmed


----------



## black_jack (Jul 7, 2005)

we were told that a power surge caused anexplosion on londonunderground and then there were rumorsabout a bus exploding it was then that the electricity provider said itwasnt a fault there end the bus explosion was confirmed and the factthat it was a terrorist attack was revealed.

There are rumors of two other buses being involved but nothing confirmed


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree Fluffy, it is making me so mad. Thosethat died got up for work to earn their living, not doing anything tohurt anyone. It is making me cry thinking of those innocent. How darethose cowards do this. Jihad my a***:nonono:!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Dearest Friends in England,

It's devastating that you're going through this. We all love England the people so much. 

All of our prayers, hearts, and thoughts are for the safety of all whoare victims and their families to these cowards' horrific acts. 

I'm speechless with digust, Dear Friends. You'll survive and bestronger in the end, but what a horrible thing to have happen to suchlovely people and a beautiful city. 

Sending my love from this side of the pond. 

:England: :rose:

America will do all we can to help you. You can count on that. People here are in shock for you and angry to the core.

God Bless England. ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 7, 2005)

This is awful. 

Has anyone heard from RusselandRoxy and our other UK members?


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 7, 2005)

Has Jan (Luvabun)been online today?

*EDIT* Sorry Jan's in Cyprus.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Glad you mentioned it, DaisyNBuster. I was worried about her not signing in either.

You're so much on our minds. My whole heart goes out to the people of your Great Country. 

As I said, Americans are glued to the tv set praying and thinking ofyou. You're our closest friends and you mean The World to us. An attackon you is an attack on us in most of Americans' minds. 

I pray that all families and friends are accounted for shortly and that this chaos is over. Oh you poor people! 

And just after you get the good news that the Olympics are yours. GoodLord! I was so happy that you won that bid. Was just saying to my momyesterday that I was so looking forward to the coverage of the Olympicsin England because we'll get to see that gorgeous City again. I am soglad they are going to be able to show themselves off, and they'll do abeautiful job of it.

:England: ray: :England:

God Bless and Keep England.

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn. It's good to know we have America on our sides. :hug:.

I'm really praying that this is the end of it ray:.....

Vickie


----------



## Malo (Jul 7, 2005)

What is this world coming to?!

First us, The war, several attacks at different places, And now this. I am thoroughly disgusted


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 7, 2005)

I heard about the Londom bombings as soon I wokeup to watch the news. I was shocked...really shocked. Keeping everyonein my thoughts and prayers. 

Katy


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Raspberry sends her thoughts, prayers, and sympathy to our friends in England. 

Being on the road, she can't get into the forum right now, but she wascompletely shocked and concerned for the Great people of England. Sheand her husband Mark have the radio on to keep apprised of thesituation.

ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 7, 2005)

Ohh I hope all the animals are ok, the RSPCA is really bussy


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jul 7, 2005)

:growl::tears2:


----------



## sfritzp (Jul 7, 2005)

My prayers are with all in England, andespecially for the victims of these deplorable acts. The details of thenumber of deaths and injury are very slow in coming here. The securityrisk (which in New York State has been orange since 9/11) has beenraised to red now.
It's a very violent world we are living in, right now. I need to go hug my Nick...:bigtears:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 7, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> This is awful.
> 
> Has anyone heard from RusselandRoxy and our other UK members?


thanks for thinking of me and yeh i am fine, i live quite away from London so it didn't effect me too much, although i do know afew people that live there...

I can't believe the news, the last thing i knew we got the olympics which was great and then this happens...

I am just hoping for those who were involved in the attacks,

Leanne


----------



## Kricket (Jul 7, 2005)

Heard NY &amp; Washington are on 'high'alerts. This is a terrible, terrible day. My heartis with the people in London.


----------



## Ally (Jul 7, 2005)

I am praying for all members in England. I hope everything will be okay.





Ally


----------



## Ally (Jul 7, 2005)

It says on CNN.com that there are 33 deaths.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 7, 2005)

This is so sad, and we were all so happyyesterday after getting the olympics. I think everyone knew that Londonwould be attacked one day but we all prayed that it wouldn't happen,especially after 9/11. Luckily i live in Durham which is at the otherend of the country. I hope all our members from London and everyonesrelatives and friends in London are ok. My dad goes up to work inLondon quite a lot, luckily he wasn't there today as he always takesthe underground. I feel sick, i can't really believe it's true, it allseems like some horrible nightmare....


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 7, 2005)

To all our friends across the pond, Ijust read this. We are devastated. Jeremy and I can't stop crying. Wewill be praying for all the victims and their families and friends. Ican't believe this has happened to you. It is mind boggling really.

Iam sooo very sorry this hashappened

I'llbe back

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2005)

We're praying for y'all from here in southwestTexas. I'm in shock over what has happened and outraged foryour country.

Please keep updating us and let's hope all of our forum members from there check in soon!

Peg


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 7, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> This is so sad, and we were all so happy yesterday aftergetting the olympics. I think everyone knew that London would beattacked one day but we all prayed that it wouldn't happen, especiallyafter 9/11. Luckily i live in Durham which is at the other end of thecountry. I hope all our members from London and everyones relatives andfriends in London are ok. My dad goes up to work in London quite a lot,luckily he wasn't there today as he always takes the underground. Ifeel sick, i can't really believe it's true, it all seems like somehorrible nightmare....




This is probably why! Jerks think about getting everyone while theirspirits are up and dont have their guards up!!


----------



## onnie (Jul 7, 2005)

Latest information is at least 37 dead'700 injured and rising


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG! Heartfelt prayers to all in theUK today. What a cruel and godless thing to do. Iam worried because I have several friends from MCHY cat board whocommute to London every day for work. We won't hear from themfor hours. Prayers and thoughts to all.


----------



## Ty-bee (Jul 7, 2005)

My husband informed me of this when he came topick us up for a drs appointment. I immediately turned the tv on towatch the news.....what a horrible tradegy. My heart, thoughts andprayers are with everyone there! 

Shannon


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 7, 2005)

This is so sickening! I heard TonyBlair speaking when I woke up this morning. I was here at myjob in NYC two weeks when 9/11 happened. It was a completelyscary day, lots of people in a panic and rumors flying everywhere aboutmore bombs. I know how you must feel over there and I'mthinking of all of you!

NYC is pretty freaky today- tons of police dogs sniffing around thePort Authority, news cameras at Penn Station, weirdannouncements on the subway (yes, I wasn't thinking and I took thesubway this morning!) - I hate being stuck here at work when the cityfeels like this! I just can't wait to be on the other side ofthe Lincoln Tunnel tonight!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 7, 2005)

This is horrible! All my family on My moms side lives in England...but not in that part thank God!ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It is raining here.My mom always told meand my sisters that when it rained the Angels were crying. They werecrying because something bad happened and they were soverysad. We passed this along to our children. Jeremy, withtears in his eyes said mom the Angels are crying for all those peoplein London. And so are we.

I will never understand how people can target innocent people.Any death is sad but this type of act is appalling. I will be prayingfor everyone invovled in this horrendous tragedy. I will also belighting a candle in memory of all those lost and wounded. 

I am soo very sorry this has happened to such a wonderful country, city and people. You have my condolances.

:England::rose:

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 7, 2005)

So sorry for the victims andthe injured. Hope all ofyou, your families, and your friends aresafe. So far no Canadians have listed askilled or injured. Pray for no more deaths.

Rainbows!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 7, 2005)

an old friend works in London....possibly was in the financial district....waiting for word, and so worried.

love to Londoners from your American friend,

Rose


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi, everyone....I was online a little earlier today and read the sad news.

My heart goes out to those injured and tothose who lost loved ones. I'll be praying for the UK--tonight, and a long time after !ray: 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Saffy (Jul 8, 2005)

I can only say thank you .. all of you .. 



Ken Livingstone coulnt have put it any better ..



"This was a cowardly attack, which has resulted in injury and loss oflife. Our thoughts are with everyone who has been injured, or lostloved ones. I want to thank the emergency services for the way theyhave responded.

Following the al-Qaeda attacks on September 11th in America weconducted a series of exercises in London in order to be prepared forjust such an attack. One of the exercises undertaken by the government,my office and the emergency and security services was based on thepossibility of multiple explosions on the transport system during theFriday rush hour. The plan that came out of that exercise is beingexecuted today, with remarkable efficiency and courage, and I praisethose staff who are involved.

I'd like to thank Londoners for the calm way in which they haveresponded to this cowardly attack and echo the advice of theMetropolitan Police Commissioner Sir Ian Blair - do everything possibleto assist the police and take the advice of the police about gettinghome today.

I have no doubt whatsoever that this is a terrorist attack. We did hopein the first few minutes after hearing about the events on theUnderground that it might simply be a maintenance tragedy. That was notthe case. I have been able to stay in touch through the very excellentcommunications that were established for the eventuality that I mightbe out of the city at the time of a terrorist attack and they haveworked with remarkable effectiveness. I will be in continual contactuntil I am back in London.

I want to say one thing specifically to the world today. This was not aterrorist attack against the mighty and the powerful. It was not aimedat Presidents or Prime Ministers. It was aimed at ordinary,working-class Londoners, black and white, Muslim and Christian, Hinduand Jew, young and old. It was an indiscriminate attempt to slaughter,irrespective of any considerations for age, for class, for religion, orwhatever.

That isn't an ideology, it isn't even a perverted faith - it is just anindiscriminate attempt at mass murder and we know what the objectiveis. They seek to divide Londoners. They seek to turn Londoners againsteach other. I said yesterday to the International Olympic Committee,that the city of London is the greatest in the world, because everybodylives side by side in harmony. Londoners will not be divided by thiscowardly attack. They will stand together in solidarity alongside thosewho have been injured and those who have been bereaved and that is whyI'm proud to be the mayor of that city.

Finally, I wish to speak directly to those who came to London today to take life.

I know that you personally do not fear giving up your own life in orderto take others - that is why you are so dangerous. But I know you fearthat you may fail in your long-term objective to destroy our freesociety and I can show you why you will fail.

In the days that follow look at our airports, look at our sea ports andlook at our railway stations and, even after your cowardly attack, youwill see that people from the rest of Britain, people from around theworld will arrive in London to become Londoners and to fulfil theirdreams and achieve their potential.

They choose to come to London, as so many have come before because theycome to be free, they come to live the life they choose, they come tobe able to be themselves. They flee you because you tell them how theyshould live. They don't want that and nothing you do, however many ofus you kill, will stop that flight to our city where freedom is strongand where people can live in harmony with one another. Whatever you do,however many you kill, you will fail."


----------



## cashmincal (Jul 8, 2005)

My thoughts are also with the people of Londonand with everyone that is affected by this...You are in my thoughts.ink iris:It is an awful thing to happen, all those innocent liveslost...

Clare


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't believe it's happening again so soon.

I'm so sorry. :England: ray: :England:

To our friends in England, you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers. 

urplepansy:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I just saw the news. I can't believe there have been more. Best wishes to our members in England.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 21, 2005)

:shock2:Really?? oh my gosh, i didnt even know there had been more! :X
I hope everyone's ok 
Leanne inkpansy:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

i cant believe this ****....!!! I hopeBlair goes out guns blazing taking care of this situation....this stuffreally disgusts me......My heart goes out to anyone in that area oranyne that friends or family there.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 21, 2005)

I just heard. I am so disgusted withthis whole "You don't think the way I do so I'm going to blow you up"mentality! Prayers going out to you folks in London.


----------



## Ty-bee (Jul 21, 2005)

Sending prayers out for all those in London!

Shannon


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 21, 2005)

Wasn't there only one person hurt, and he wasone of the bombers because he had a bomb in his backpackandit went off? well if that's true- what goes around comesaround!


----------



## Zee (Jul 21, 2005)

I cannot believe this has happened again.

I'm so angry. There is enough troubles in the world for idiots like this to try and disrupt London again. 

Did they not get the message the first time !!!!!!

We've had to deal with IRA bombings for 30 years, do they really thinkthat this will stop the UK. Its nothing we haven't dealt withbefore and we will continue to do so, until these idiots, get throughtheir tiny brains that they cannot disprut the daily life of theBritish people.

Sorry for the rant, but this makes me soooooo angry.

:growl:


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't believe this has happen. I first thought I was just looking at old posts.

OMG....what is the matter with these low-lifes? Too bad we can't beamthem all up to an asteroid in space.... AND NUKE IT!!! Theylive in our countries and take advantage of what we have to offer andthen blow us up. Can you say; "BRAINWASHED IDIOTS"???

...rant over.

Prayers and good thoughts go out to all affected by this.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 21, 2005)

I am so disappointed in humanity! Howcan people do this to each other? It makes me verysad. There is so much good in this world, so many goodpeople... why do a few lunatics think they have the right to do thesethings?

My heart goes out to the people in the United Kingdom, and my prayersfollow. Something has to be done to stop the fringes ofcertain societies from trying to control us... actually, I like JimD'ssuggstion! (Do nuclear bombs work in space???)

Comfort and hugs to everyone over there.


----------



## northerndancer (Jul 21, 2005)

Latest update is there were 4 bombs but that they failed to ignite although the detonators went off.

Thankfully noone was seriously injured.

Police hoping that there is enough dna and fingerprints on the bombs toidentifyany suspects. If so they might get a leadon the bombings two weeks ago.

ND


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2005)

Apparently, they have arrested two people - Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thankfully none of the bombs went off. Hopefullynow they have forensic evidence they can catch who did it. The policehave shot someone but we don't know much else.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 24, 2005)

Turned out that the guy they shot was innocent :disgust:. Just when will this madness end.

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 24, 2005)

You all have my heart felt condolancesand prayers. I hope they are able to find the people responsible. I amso relieved that no one was injured in the latest attacks. 

:USA:ray::rose::England:

Tina


----------

